# Robbie's 6 month cycle.



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't post much these days since getting a new job last year where I actually work for a living (sucks), but thought I'd start a journal as it's always good to look back on, this is the first time I'll be cruising between cycles.

Age: 23

Training: 3+1/2 years

Height: 6'1

Weight: 92kg

BF: 14/15% ?

PBs: D- 225 / S- 205 / DB Bench- 40kg 3x10 (don't bench much)

Going on holiday in 8 weeks so currently cutting, cycle is to be

1-8: 300/300/50 - test p/tren a/Var

9-18: 250mg test e e10d

19-30: Not 100% yet, maybe try low test higher tren

HCG+AI throughout

I'll be honest and say I fvcked up the end of my last cycle, was in pretty good shape but got stupid with kcals in pct/after and got way too fat so have been cutting natty since about mid March and I've lost a lot of size as a result, pretty embarrassed to put up pics after my last thread but will do it soon. I actually started test p @ 300mg and T3 @ 75mcg 3 weeks ago and will be stopping the T3 in another 3 weeks, started the tren yesterday, diet is around 2300k atm.

Currently following a 4 day bro split with few different cardio variations 3-5 times a week, but will be going back to upper/lower after holiday when I start bulking again.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The weights I use are generally pretty low compared to most, but most of my training is done with slow negatives, squeezes, pauses, etc. so try not to flame to much

*Delts+arms*

*Lat raises pre-exaust*

8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*

23kg - 10, 9, 8

*Facepulls*

65kg - 13, 13, 12

*DB Front raises*

15kg - 3x7

*DB Shrugs against incline bench*

35kg - 3x11

*DB Lat raises*

10kg- failure

5kg- dropset to failure

Dips, BB Curls, OH Rope, Bicep cable curls, RKC planks, side planks, 10 mins cardio (I don't do much cardio before leg day)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In, you look great in your avi


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

definitely in.

Great squatting. I don't think i'm catching you anytime soon


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> In, you look great in your avi


 :thumbup1: long way off that atm, hoping with a bit of muscle memory it'll come back quick enough



simonthepieman said:


> definitely in.
> 
> Great squatting. I don't think i'm catching you anytime soon


My man.

I am so far away from that 1rm it's unreal, I was about 100kg when I lifted it and I dunno what it is but whenever I cut my squat losses strength like crazy, comes back pretty quick though, currently leg pressing as the way it way dropping depressed me lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pip was fvcking brutal today which made the session a struggle, also took about 1+1/2 hours (or more) to get to sleep last night, not sure if tren related.

*Legs*

*Leg Press*

270kg - 3x8

*Seated Calves* (been out of order for 7 fvcking weeks and it's finally fixed, dropped weight 10kg)

80kg - 3x10

Slow reps with a pause at full contract and bottom, painful

*Leg curl* (leant forward to shorten hams and hit them harder)

82.5kg - 3x7

Partials to failure

*45 degree calves*

80kg - 15, 12, 10

Rest pause- failure

*Leg ext*

Pip was unbearable at this point, couldn't bend my leg so just did light weight

abductors in/out, hanging legs, oblique plate pinches, 5 min cycle to stretch, 20+ min walk outside


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Looked ok in the gym mirror before training, but who doesn't :lol: Surprised how much size and fullness I've put on in the last 4 weeks, will get start pics up when i can be arsed


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

> The weights I use are generally pretty low compared to most, but most of my training is done with slow negatives, squeezes, pauses, etc. so try not to flame to much


agree m8, i got better response doin same as you, lower the weight on the dumbell press, squeezing pecs at the top slow negs, alot better than when i was just pushing 30kg up and down with no concentration, like i was just going through the motions, do the same on all weights now and feeling it , but thats me

steve


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Current diet is a bit bro, but I deviate from it regularly iifmm, and usually aim for about 6/7 fruit/veg a day. I try to save caffeine for pre-gym so usually just smash decaf green tea or water all day. Haven't had a refeed since weekend before last so desperate for that in a few days.

T3, 45 min wait

30-40g porridge, handful of raisins

2x fruit

150g Chicken, 50g basmati rice, 80-100g veg

Banana

30g whey, gym

30g whey

Dinner usually about 500kcals, 30-40g protein

3x large eggs, 5-10g coconut oil

100-200g low fat greek yog

30-50g nuts

Think it works out around 2200-2300, don't know exact macros as I started my diet in March and have just been lowering carbs/fats slowly as I feel I need to.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

barksie said:


> agree m8, i got better response doin same as you, lower the weight on the dumbell press, squeezing pecs at the top slow negs, alot better than when i was just pushing 30kg up and down with no concentration, like i was just going through the motions, do the same on all weights now and feeling it , but thats me
> 
> steve


Definitely the way to go if size is the goal, far to many egos in gyms today!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

What lab(s) are you using?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Still looking good mate.

I agree about getting the mmc and dropping the weight and ego. I've all but stopped the deadlifting and low rep low bar squatting and feel and look better for it and have been injury free all year so far.

Numbers are fine, but they count for **** with your shirt off


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> What lab(s) are you using?


All Apollo, it's done me well the last couple cycles



simonthepieman said:


> Still looking good mate.
> 
> I agree about getting the mmc and dropping the weight and ego. I've all but stopped the deadlifting and low rep low bar squatting and feel and look better for it and have been injury free all year so far.
> 
> Numbers are fine, but they count for **** with your shirt off


Good to hear, definitely gotta watch out for injuries... at your age

 :wub:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Weigh in*

I weigh myself on Fridays and it's fluctuating a lot, the last few weeks I've gone from 92.2 - 93.0 - 92.0 - 92.9 (today), my waist is slowly coming in and I'm looking leaner so i must be losing some fat, I can only imagine it's down to water retention, going to up adex to 0.5mg on jab days (eod) to keep it more consistent.

This is the first time I've run T3 and I've gotta say I'm pretty disappointed, look flat all the time and fat doesn't seem to be coming off any quicker, I've got pizza and that new flavour ben & jerries as a cheat meal tomorrow so going to take my last T3 dose and use 20mcg clen instead from Monday.

Changed everything round today so dropped weight

*Chest + Tris*

*DB Incline*

30kg - 3x10

*DB Flat*

30kg - 3x9

*Cable flies low*

15kg - 3x10

*Cable flies high*

15kg - 12, 11, 10

Incline push ups 3x failure, dips, OH rope, 30 min incline walk.

PIP still raping me.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fvcked my neck last week, took a day off training to recover. Woke up in the morning, stretched and it just clicked so i was in agony most of the day, didn't train back but will do delts tomorrow.

Can tell the T3 is wearing off, the pumps today were painfull, going to drop the var dose to 25mg on leg day and add some taurine beforehand.



Robbie789 said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> ...


*Legs*

*Leg Press*

270kg - 3x10

*Seated Calves*

80kg - 11, 11, 10 (going up slow with calves to keep form/squeeze)

*Lying Leg curl* Switched this to lying, BPAK style

50kg - 3x10

*45 degree calves*

70kg - 15, 10, 10

Rest pause- failure. Had more, need taurine

*Leg ext*

100kg - 3x10

DS - 60kg failure

Abductor superset, planks, side planks, 30 min incline/decline walk outside.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Best pump I've had in months, fvck T3, doubt I'll be using it again. Usually do delts & arms on Monday but did it today because of my neck; kept it light and skipped shrugs.

Thought I'd open up my delts this cycle, forgot how bad pip is with virgin sites, still hurting from Monday.



Robbie789 said:


> *Delts+arms*
> 
> *Lat raises pre-exaust*
> 
> ...


*Delts+arms*

*Lat raises pre-exaust*

8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*

23kg - 9, 9, 8

*Facepulls*

40kg - 3x10

*DB Front raises*

15kg - 3x7

*DB Shrugs against incline bench*

*Cable Lat raises*

7.5kg - failure x2

5kg - failure x2

45 mins on treadmill


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

First back session for a while, thought I'd change exercises as I've been doing the same thing a while.

Deadlift strength is a lot lower since cutting and moving it to the end of workout, when I go back U/L I expect it to shoot back up pretty quick

*Back*

*Seated wide cable row*

65kg - 3x9

*UH lat pulldown*

60kg - 12, 11, 11

*CG Row machine*

90kg - 11, 11, 10

*Straight arm pulldown*

40kg - 3x10

*Deadlifts*

150kg - 3x7

45 min cardio, 15 mins being intervals between quick jogging/walking


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Week 2 weigh in *

91.8kg (-1.1)

32.75' (-0)

Weight fluctuating again, nothing off the waist but definitely looking leaner



Robbie789 said:


> *Chest + Tris*
> 
> *DB Incline*
> 
> ...


Trained solo so just tried a load of random things and had a great session, going to stick with something similar next week

*Chest + Tris*

*DB Incline*

30kg - 11, 11, 10

*DB Flat*

28kg - 10, 10, 9

*Cable flies low*

15kg - 11, 10, 10

*Cable flies high*

15kg - 3x12

*DB Fly stretch*

12.5kg - 3x30 sec hold

*Incline Hammer Strength*

Can't remember :lol: High reps focusing on upper chest

Dips + chest contractions during rest periods (great pump), OH rope, low rep flat bar pushdown RP, incline CG pushups. Crunch/plank SS

10 mins bike HIIT, 20 min high incline walk, brutal.

Big session, so much energy. Can't believe how quickly my chest has come back, bigup muscle memory :bounce:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Week 2 weigh in *
> 
> 91.8kg (-1.1)
> 
> ...


Love contracting the muscles being worked in between sets!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fina-fvckin-lee finishing my evening college course this coming week, last exam to go!! Been doing 2 nights a week after work for the last 2+1/2 years whilst still gyming 4 days. The last 6 weeks has pretty much been revision every night which has been a killer.

As my diet usually goes to sh!t on a rest day I'm going to celebrate the above by going full-bro and doing a 5 day week of Delts, Legs, Chest, Back, Arms (+calves), got a festival the weekend after which I'll be getting throughly fvcked at as I haven't been 'out' properly for a couple months

:beer:​


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Love contracting the muscles being worked in between sets!!


First time I've tried it, remember reading up about it a while ago when researching DC training, massive pump after the fly holds! Might have a look into it more, maybe give lat hangs a go at the end of back? Any suggestions?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> maybe give lat hangs a go at the end of back? Any suggestions?


i do that/ lat stretching in between sets on lat pull down, great pump


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> First time I've tried it, remember reading up about it a while ago when researching DC training, massive pump after the fly holds! Might have a look into it more, maybe give lat hangs a go at the end of back? Any suggestions?


Well I don't really do any 'DC' type stretches although they are meant to be quite good for getting blood into them muscle etc, what I do I in between my sets, I'll contract, hold and squeeze the **** out of the muscle, say after a chest exercise I'll do a cable x over with my arms whilst doing the above, and for legs, after my leg press I will contact and squeeze my quads and same with hams after curls and well any muscle you can think of really. Would probably work really good together with the stretches


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Delts+arms*
> 
> *Lat raises pre-exaust*
> 
> ...


New split this week so just delts, did 4 sets instead of 3 for most things

*Delts*

*Lat raises pre-exaust*

8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*

23kg - 10, 10, 9

*Facepulls*

65kg - 13, 12, 12, 10

Dropset cable crossovers

*DB Front raises*

12.5kg - 4x10

*DB Shrugs against incline bench*

30kg - 4x10

*Single arm DB Lat raises*

5kg - 4xfailure

Cable crunches, oblique sit ups, ab roll out


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Legs*
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> ...


Happy that my lifts seem to be going up at an okay pace considering I'm in a deficit

*Legs*

*Leg Press*

275kg - 3x8

*Seated Calves*

80kg - 3x11

*Lying Leg curl*

55kg - 3x8

*45 degree calves*

70kg - 15, 15, 12

Rest pause- failure.

*Leg ext*

100kg - 3x11

DS - 60kg failure

Abductor superset, planks, 10 mins HIIT


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, UKM was down and been festivalling. Cut going alright, not as lean as I'd like but still got 3 weeks to go, weigh in tomorrow.

Will update with this weeks training now and get some pics up this weekend

*Delts*
*DB Laterals*
8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*
25kg - 3x7

*Facepulls*
65kg - 13, 12, 12, 12

*DB Front raises*
12.5kg - 4x11

*Leaning DB Shrugs*
30kg - 4x12

*DB 1 arm Laterals*
7.5kg - failure 5kg - failure x3


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leg training is brutal but weights still going up well

Leg Press
280kg - 3x8

Seated Calves
80kg - 3x13

Lying Leg Curls
55kg - 3x9

45 Calves
70kg - 3x16

Abductor in/out, abs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still doing the stretches, feels good but painful the next day

Chest
DB Incline
30kg - 12, 12, 11

DB Flat
27.5kg - 3x11

Cable flies low
15kg - 12, 11, 11

Cable flies high
17.5kg - 11, 11, 10

DB Fly Pause
15kg - 3x30s

Dips S/S Chest contractions x3 failure


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

fu**ing PIP was brutal today, made deadlifts a massive struggle

*Back*
Seated Row
70kg - 10, 9, 9

UH Lat Pulldown
62.5kg - 3x11

Seated Row Machine
47.5kg - 3x9

Straight arm PD
40kg - 3x12

Deads
152.5kg - 7, 7, 6


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Delts*
> *DB Laterals*
> 8kg - 3x15
> 
> ...


Gym was packed and didn't have a spot but an okay session

*Delts*
*DB Laterals*
8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*
25kg - 8, 7, 6

*Facepulls*
4/5 bros on the cables so did DBs but didn't record

*DB Front raises*
12.5kg - 4x12

*Leaning DB Shrugs*
32.5kg - 4x9

*DB 1 arm Laterals*
7.5kg - failure 5kg - failure x3


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Leg training is brutal but weights still going up well
> 
> Leg Press
> 280kg - 3x8
> ...


*Legs*
Leg Press
280kg - 3x10

Seated Calves
80kg - 14, 14, 13

Lying Leg Curls
55kg - 3x10

45 Calves
70kg - 3x16

Abductor in/out, cable abs, side planks, 5 min cycle cool down + 45 min walk outside


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Still not taken any update pics but here's one from near the start (told you I'd lost a lot of size) and one at the beginning of July, only about 3 weeks difference between the pics which I think is insane! godbless muscle memory :thumb

Defo started Clen too early, at the beginning dhks 20mcg had me shaking like mad all day, took 60mcg and it did nothing, only got enough to run it about 100mcg as it was left over from last time and thought I had more, oh well.

*EDIT - Doesn't look like pics work anyway with the upgrade lol*


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Let's try this again, as I said 3 weeks difference between these!! I'll be finishing my cut in 2 weeks so I'll post before and afters then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Shave your forrest and youll look twice as good mate :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Shave your forrest and youll look twice as good mate :lol:


Haha, I tried the shaved look but not a fan, might have a trim though.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Chest
> DB Incline
> 30kg - 12, 12, 11
> 
> ...


Chest
DB Incline
32.5kg - 3x9

DB Flat
27.5kg - 3x12

Cable flies low
15kg - 3x12

Cable flies high
17.5kg - 3x11

DB Fly Pause
15kg - 3x35s

Dips S/S Chest contractions x3 failure


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> fu**ing PIP was brutal today, made deadlifts a massive struggle
> 
> *Back*
> Seated Row
> ...


*Back*
Seated Row
70kg - 3x11

UH Lat Pulldown
62.5kg - 3x12

Seated Row Machine
47.5kg - 3x10

Straight arm PD
45kg - 9, 9, 8

Deads
155kg - 3x5


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Arms I won't log, just did calf, tricep, bicep x3

Been doing an extra chest session on Saturdays more strength based, this week I did

DB Bench
37.5kg - 5x4

DB Incline bench
32.5kg 5x4

Pec dec & high cable flies, take about 45 mins or so. Cheat meal was also epic on Saturday, had a pizza, tub of Ben and Jerries phish food, 3x kit kats, ice chocs, ceral bars, shortbread and some other things I forget haha, must've of been 3500kcals ish


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Gym was packed and didn't have a spot but an okay session
> 
> *Delts*
> *DB Laterals*
> ...


Did an indoor climbing session yesterday which was pretty fun, although made delts a bit more difficult today.

*Delts*
*DB Laterals*
8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*
25kg - 3x8

*Facepulls*
65kg - 13, 13, 13, 12

*DB Front raises*
15kg - 4x7

*Leaning DB Shrugs*
32.5kg - 4x10

*DB 1 arm Laterals*
7.5kg - failure 5kg - failure x3


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Good difference in just 3 weeks mate, well done.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Starz said:


> Good difference in just 3 weeks mate, well done.


Cheers mate, muscle memory is pretty crazy, could barely believe the difference myself.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Legs*
> Leg Press
> 280kg - 3x10
> 
> ...


Another decent session, just steady progress on the weights and getting leaner, week and a half left till ibiza!

*Legs*
Leg Press
285kg - 3x8

Seated Calves
82.5kg - 3x10

Lying Leg Curls
60kg - 3x7

45 Calves
70kg - 3x16

Leg Extensions
102.5kg - 11, 11, 10
60kg - dropset to failure

Abductor in/out, planks, 5 min cycle cool down + 30 min hill walk outside


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Chest
> DB Incline
> 32.5kg - 3x9
> 
> ...


Tried going pretty much as wide as possible for bench and felt a slight twinge in my shoulder so didn't push hard for the rest of the session, feels fine now though

Chest
DB Incline
32.5kg - 3x10

DB Flat
30kg - 3x9

Cable flies low
15kg - 3x12

Cable flies high
17.5kg - 12, 11, 11

DB Fly Pause
Skipped because of shoulder

Dips S/S Chest contractions x3 failure


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Think I'm around 600-700kcals below maintenace so as my calories have been so low the past couple of weeks I'm thinking I might rebound on holiday, plan is to have another epic cheat meal Saturday, low carbs Sunday, then up kcals to slightly below maintenance for Monday-Thursday


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> *Back*
> Seated Row
> 70kg - 3x11
> 
> ...


Okay session, drained and stressed beforehand, fu**ing struggling with life on these low calories :lol: Leanest I've been though so last push.

*Back*
Seated Row
70kg - 12, 12, 11

UH Lat Pulldown
65kg - 3x9

Seated Row Machine
47.5kg - 11, 11, 10

Straight arm PD
45kg - 3x9

Deads
155kg - 3x6

Half hour walk to tesco to get my cheat meal, nothing to exciting but pics to follow on Sat...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gotta love fitting room lights :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Gotta love fitting room lights


yay! looking good mate. dnp working good. 
now off to Burton's to try on some under crackers


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yay! looking good mate. dnp working good. now off to Burton's to try on some under crackers


Cheers buddy. Do you mean you on the DNP? I haven't used it this cut, just some clen.

Haha, enjoy, got all my holiday clothes today. I've given up with most underwear, mainly stick to tesco baggy ones, 3 for £9 :lol: Much more comfortable than CKs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Cheers buddy. Do you mean you on the DNP? I haven't used it this cut, just some clen.
> 
> Haha, enjoy, got all my holiday clothes today. I've given up with most underwear, mainly stick to tesco baggy ones, 3 for £9
> 
> ...


oh that's better then mate.

no thought you were on the dnp. never know which forum I'm on nowadays. tapatalk mixes them all up. 
you probably weren't in that bad a shape in the first place. onwards ever onwards mate B)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> oh that's better then mate. no thought you were on the dnp. never know which forum I'm on nowadays. tapatalk mixes them all up. you probably weren't in that bad a shape in the first place. onwards ever onwards mate
> 
> B)


Mate i was in terrible shape before I started my cut, i got fat as f**k and have been dieting since April, I'll put up some pics this week.

You probably thought DNP as I was advising Ballin on it on TD


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Mate i was in terrible shape before I started my cut, i got fat as f**k and have been dieting since April, I'll put up some pics this week.
> 
> You probably thought DNP as I was advising Ballin on it on TD


yea thought I was on TD

good lad. now don't get fat as f**k again!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update weight, was 90.0kg yesterday morning, waist 31.75, probably the leanest I've been but was planning on being leaner, oh well

Cheat meal this evening was a thing of beauty


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cep shot after last nights cheat meal :tongue:












Robbie789 said:


> *Delts*
> *DB Laterals*
> 8kg - 3x15
> 
> ...


*Delts*
*DB Laterals*
8kg - 3x15

*Seated DB OHP*
25kg - 9, 8, 8

*Facepulls*
70kg - 4x9

*DB Front raises*
15kg - 4x8

*Leaning DB Shrugs*
32.5kg - 4x11

*DB 1 arm Laterals*
7.5kg - failure 5kg - failure x3

Oblique raises, cable crunches, 45 min walk. Felt good to up the carbs slightly, I'm probably just under maintenance.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Cep shot after last nights cheat meal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics coming thick and fast now mate. nice one! B)


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

haha yeah, enjoying my last few weeks of being lean while i can, stocking up on pics for motivation to try and not get fat when I get back from holiday.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> haha yeah, enjoying my last few weeks of being lean while i can, stocking up on pics for motivation to try and not get fat when I get back from holiday.


enjoy em mate. how come you get fat after, holiday accepted, does diet go to pot ??


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> enjoy em mate. how come you get fat after, holiday accepted, does diet go to pot ??


Yeah that's pretty much it, office job and lack of will power. Co-workers always bring in treats and my house is constantly full of junk food so it's pretty hard when I'm bored in the evenings, need to find a bird for Winter lol.

What're your goals with training atm?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Robbie789 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much it, office job and lack of will power. Co-workers always bring in treats and my house is constantly full of junk food so it's pretty hard when I'm bored in the evenings, need to find a bird for Winter lol.
> 
> What're your goals with training atm?


Theyre shits those people mate,. Gotta prep ya food everyday mate and not be tempted. ...

Me? Hopefully put on a lean ish two stone in the next few months. A lot will be from glycogen and water but will keep tabs on it . Involves raising previously low carbs and a few super supps. Theres more on the GW1516 thread on td.


----------

